# تمويل اسلامي وسداد قروض



## ابوسالم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*من يرغب في سداد قرض القديم واستخراج قرض جديد ومن يرغب بتمويل برهن عقار لدى بنك الراجحي والرياض والاهلي وسامبا وسداد التعثرات يرسل رسالة بالفرض المطلوب الى الجوال رقم 0533666647 ابوسالم ​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: تمويل اسلامي وسداد قروض*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

